# Are pinfish traps still illegal in SC?



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry for the question but I was unable to find any guidance on the legality of using a pinfish trap in SC waters. I knew it used to be illegal but thought they were looking back into the issue in the past year or two. 

Are they still illegal to use in SC waters?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Still illegal. Not sure why


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks...I was looking through the regs real quick and was unable to find it specifically. Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I looked into it heavy earlier this year, requires commercial license but only way to trap pins legally is that way

From what i was told today by a charter captain is that the state is worried about ghost traps killing fish and becoming hazardous to boat traffic basically


----------

